# Defeat the gun ban



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

http://teammitch.com/second-amendment?utm_source=lukens&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=second-amendment


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Done!!!!


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Me also !!


----------



## Savage250 (May 10, 2012)

Also done!!


----------



## beavertrapper (Dec 31, 2012)

Done and done!!

Thanks YD for post...


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

done


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*signed hope it went through*


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Done and thanks for the heads up Don !!


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Sorry no facebook account, but I have sent an e-mail to him through the NRA and Ruger, also sent an E-mail to all of the Arizona's senators, I have recived replies, but nothing from John McCain??? Any replies Don?..


----------



## vtflatlander1 (Sep 6, 2011)

Done Sure hope it helps


----------

